# هل نحن اولاد الله ام عباد الله



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*هل نحن اولاد الله ام عباد الله
من وجة نظرنا نحن احنا كا
مسييحين يعنى هل
لو انا اولاد الله
ذان هل يحق لنا 
مشاركة الله فى الحكم
اذا فدانا الله على الصليب
كى لانهلك ونكون معة فى الملكوت
هل يحق لنا نشارك الله فى الحكم
طبعا الحكم دا بالمفهوم البشرى
بجد الموضوع محيرنى كتيررر
ارجوكم اشرحو لي
ولكن بتوضيح مبسط
عشان افهم عشان استفاد 
وغيرى كمان يستفاد
واشكر تعب محبتكم مقدمآ

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*

سلآم آلمسيح لروحك آخويآ آلجميل،،

آسف مش هقدر آجآوبك من آلكتآب لآن معلومآتي مش قويه،،

لكن آكيد آخوآتنآ هيردوآ عليك وهيفهموك بكل بسآطه،،

بس من وجهة نظر آلشخصيه،،

فى آي شيء ستحتآج مشآركة آلرب آلحكم،،

آلآحري آن تشآرك آبيك آلملك فى صفآته آلملوكيه ،، 

وآلتحلي بوصآيآه لك،،

هكذآ آنت آلملك آبن آلملك،،

آبآك آلذي فى آلسموآت بعد آن كنت ميت يحيك،،

يجعلك تعيش معه حيآة آبديه،،

فى رحلة آلدنيآ وفى آلحيآه آلآبديه آلملك يحكم لآن آلملك حينمآ يكون ملك فلآ آحد يشآركه ملكه،،

فكيف تشآرك آلملك آلذي لآ يموت وملك آلملوك ،،

آفضل مشآركه هي مشآركة آلقدآسه مع آلرب وشركة آلروح،،

فيهآ كل حيآه آبديه وفيهآ كل مطمع روح تتوق للجلوس تحت عرش آلنعمه فى ظل آلرب،،

يسوع يحآقظ عليك ويرعي كل حيآتك ويدبر كل آمورك بمشيئته آلصآلحه آخي آلجميل،،

آلنعمه معكــ،،​*


----------



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> سلآم آلمسيح لروحك آخويآ آلجميل،،
> 
> ...


*تمام  كلامك اخى الحبيب* وارجو* توضيح كلامك اكتر
يعنى كيف يعتبرنا الله اولاد ونحن المفروض
نشاركة الحكم بمعنى نشاركة الالهة مثلا يعنى
لان الحكم دا مش فاهمو وياريت لو فية حد هنا
فى المنتدى يفيدينى اكتر *اسئلة كتير محيرانى
*مثل  من منظور تاني**لنفترض كما تقول اننا اولاد الله*


*اليس من حقنا مشاركته في الحكم اقصد بذلك 
انا لى اب وام 
يحق لى الحكاية *
*مشاركتهم فى الحكم من ناحية الوراثة .الخ والحاجة دى معروفة طيب وبنسبة لى ربنااذا اعتبرنا اولادةنفس *


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز
أخي الحبيب هناك فرق ما بين أننا أولاد الله حسب الخلق بمعنى أنه جبلنا وخلقنا أي أنه هو مصدرنا، لذلك يقال أننا كلنا أولاد الله وعباده بالمعنى العام للكلمة، وفرق ما بين أن نكون ابناءة الأخصاء بسبب إيماننا بالمسيح وولادتنا من فوق فقد صرنا أبناء الله في الابن الوحيد [ لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع ] (غلاطية 3: 26)، فبكونه نسبنا إليه باتحاده بنا بالتجسد فقد صرنا أولاده لذلك هو بنفسه يقول: [ لا أعود أُسميكم عبيداً لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي ] (يوحنا 15: 15)، والرسول بيقول: [ ثم بما إنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب ] (غلاطية 4: 6)

لذلك حينما نعبد الله الحي لا نعبدة مثل العبيد الخائفين منه بل مثل الأبناء الأحباء وعبوديتنا له عبودية المحبة والطاعة، لأننا نستعبد أنفسنا له لأنه مستحق، فنعبده عن وعي وإدراك ونحن بنين له وليس مجرد عبيد نخاف أن نُطرح بعيداً عنه لأنه مكتوب: [ والعبد لا يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد أما الابن فيبقى إلى الأبد ] (يوحنا 8: 35)، وبكوننا صرنا ابناء الله في المسيح لذلك [ فأن كنا أولاداً فأننا ورثة أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح (الحياة الأبدية أي نحيا إلى الأبد معه بديمومة لذلك) أن كنا نتألم معه لكي (فميرثنا معه) نتمجد أيضا معه ] (رومية 8: 17)

نيجي لموضوع الحكم تقصد ايه بالظبط في الحكم، هل الحكم على الآخرين أبدياً، والا الحكم من جهة الأرض والقضاء والا التمييز ما بين أولاد الله وأولاد العالم، والا ايه على وجه التحديد !!!!
​


----------



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز
> أخي الحبيب هناك فرق ما بين أننا أولاد لاله حسب الخلق بمعنى أنه جبلنا وخلقنا اي أنه هو مصدرنا، لذلك يقال أننا كلنا أولاد لاله وعباده بالمعنى العام للكلمة، وفرق ما بين أن نكون ابناءة الأخصاء بسبب إيماننا بالمسيح وولادتنا من فوق فقد صرنا أبناء الله في الابن الوحيد [ لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع ] (غلاطية 3: 26)، فبكونه نسبنا إليه باتحاده بنا بالتجسد فقد صرنا أولاده لذلك هو بنفسه يقول: [ لا أعود أُسميكم عبيداً لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي ] (يوحنا 15: 15)، والرسول بيقول: [ ثم بما إنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب ] (غلاطية 4: 6)
> 
> لذلك حينما نعبد الله الحي لا نعبدة مثل العبيد الخائفين منه بل مثل الأبناء الأحباء وعبوديتنا له عبودية المحبة والطاعة، لأننا نستعبد أنفسنا له لأنه مستحق، فنعبده عن وعي وغدراك ونحن بنين له وليس مجرد عيد نخاف أن نُطرج بعيداً عنه لأنه مكتوب: [ والعبد لا يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد أما الابن فيبقى إلى الأبد ] (يوحنا 8: 35)، وبكوننا صرنا ابناء الله في المسيح لذلك [ فأن كنا أولاداً فأننا ورثة أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح (الحياة ألبدية أي نمحيا إلى ألبد معه بديمومة لذلك) أن كنا نتألم معه لكي (فميرثنا معه) نتمجد أيضا معه ] (رومية 8: 17)
> ...


*كلامك جميل ابويا الغالى 
ومقنع جدااااااا وياريت تشرحها بطريقة مبسطة معلش اكتر من كدا ونرجع لنقطة الحكم هو المقصود يعنى انا مثلا لى اب وام 
واجداد ....الخ فى الحالة دى طبيعى هورث الحكم بمعنى الفلوس ونظام الوراثة دا معروف يارب تكون فاهمنى وهنا اقصد
هل لاننا ابناء الله بذلك يبقى لينا ام برضو 
ويبقى لينا الحكم فى الملكوت زى ماهو فى مفهوم البشرى 
يعنى هل انا مثلا اقدر اشارك الله فى صفات وراثة منة 
مثلا اكون مثلا مسؤل عن اخواتى بعد ابى الله يطولى فى عمرة
اقصد بذلك هل يعطينى الله الحكم فى جزء اتحكم فية وانا لو روحت الملكوت وطبعا مش ضامن اروح الملكوت ههههههههه
المهم منتظر ردك وسامحنى فى كلامى لان الموضوع دا محيرنى بجد*


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *كلامك جميل ابويا الغالى
> ومقنع جدااااااا وياريت تشرحها بطريقة مبسطة معلش اكتر من كدا ونرجع لنقطة الحكم هو المقصود يعنى انا مثلا لى اب وام
> واجداد ....الخ فى الحالة دى طبيعى هورث الحكم بمعنى الفلوس ونظام الوراثة دا معروف يارب تكون فاهمنى وهنا اقصد
> هل لاننا ابناء الله بذلك يبقى لينا ام برضو
> ...



أسامحك على ايه بس يا جميل ... عادي يا غالي
المهم بالنسبة للحكم، الله أعطانا المسئولية في هذا العالم الحاضر مثل أن نحكم بالعدل في أمور الأسرة والقضاء وغيره، وهذه صورة من صور الخالق المطبوعة في الإنسان، هذا بالنسبة لهذا العالم، أما الملكوت والحكم مثلاً على الآخرين أبدياً هذه وحدها في سلطان الله وحده ولا علاقة لنا بها إطلاقاً، ربما الله يكشف لنا بعض الأمور لكن هذا الكشف له هدف خاص يعلنه الله للقليلين لكن لا علاقة لنا به إطلاقاً، لكن سنقف أمام الديان العادل ونعطي حساب وكالتنا أمامه، لذلك علينا أن نراعي الأصول في حكمنا وتصرفاتنا فيما أوكله الله لنا.. ويا رب أكون فهمت قصدك ولكن لو في سؤال تاني أنا عنيا ليك...


بالنسبة لما قلته لك سابقاً، فأن البشرية عموماً لها مصدر واحد لذلك تعترف بالله اب لها من جهة الرعاية العامة، لكن الذين آمنوا بربنا يسوع المسيح ونالوا إنسان جديد فوقاني أي صاروا خليقة جديدة مولودين من الماء والروح فأنهم أصبحوا أبناء الله الحقيقيين الذين لهم الملكوت بضمان دم المسيح لأنه مكتوب: [ فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع ] (عبرانيين 10: 19)
فكل من ولد من الله صار ابناً له وله الحياة الأبدية لأنه آمن بخلاص ربنا يسوع وعاش عملياً في واقع الحياة اليومية له مقدماً نفسه إناء مقدساً لسكناه الخاص... النعمة معك
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بعد التجسد صرنا ابناء الله 
لا اعود ادعوكم عبيد بل ابناء الله 
وده من تواضع ومحبة ربنا لينا 
اما الحكم فنحكم مع ربنا فى ايه على الناس اللى زينا يعنى 
طبعا لاء 
هى ان نورث الصفات الالهيه من الله 
زى العدل والمحبه الوداعه والتواضع والرحمه 
صفات كتير جدا جدا 
واحنا ابناء الملك المفروض نكون صوره للملك على الارض وامام الناس (الغير مؤمنين )


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا ياسمير احنا ابناء الله ومش عبيده
ومعني ابناءه مش مشاركته في الحكم حاشا ان احنا نشارك الاله القدوس في حكمه 
ها اديك مثل انت لك اب ما تقدرش تقول ان انت عبد لوالدك ولكن بتقول انا ابن لوالدي وفي نفس الوقت ما تقدرش تشارك والدك في قراراته المنزليه او الاسريه ولكن والدك يخليك تشاركه في الورث ومحبته وعطاءه لك  
بالظبط كده مع الفارق للاله القدوس احنا عشان اولاد الله ربنا وعدنا ان احنا ها نشاركه في الميراث الابدي يعني ملكوت السموات ومش ها يبخل علينا بمحبته او عطاءه ولكن زي ما بتقول نشاركه في حكمه حاااااااااااشا


----------



## روزا فكري (17 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا ياسمير مفيش كلام اضيفه
بعد كلام استاذ ايمن وماريا وتموفه
المهم انك مابقتش محتار
​


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشكر تعب محبتكم اخواتى 
الله يعوض تعب محبتكم 
وخدمتكم الجميلة
لقد استفد منكم كثيرة 
ورجاء لاتغلقو الموضوع
ربما احد يريد التعليق والاستفاد
اكثر من نفس الموضوع
*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ... 

سؤال وجيه ...

نحن عباد الله وليس اولاده ... كيف يتخذنا الله اولاده وقال :

 لذلك فالله خلقنا لعبادته ... فخلق لنا كل شيئ حتي نعبده .... 

لو قلنا اننا ابناء الله ... فاين زوجته؟؟  وان كان بالمفهوم الروحي كما تقولون؟؟  لماذا لم يذكروا لنا ذلك كما ذكروا اننا ابناء الله ... ثانيا اين اجدادنا وبالمفهوم الروحي؟؟؟  

وهذا كله لا ينتسب الي الله عز وجل ... لذلك فالله واحد احد .. لم يتخذ احدا من عبادته ... 

فنحن عباااااد الله وليس ابنااائه ..

اتمني ان تصل كلماتي اليكم ..


----------



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> سؤال وجيه ...
> 
> ...


 
سلام لشخصك العزيز
وجودك معنا نرحب به جداً ونحترم كل أفكارك الشخصية وآراءك ولن ولم نتعدى على رأيك أو إيمانك أو عقيدتك، فبالأولى ان تشتركي معنا في جميع الأقسام كما تشائي، أما الدخول في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية بطريقة لا تتفق مع إيماننا فهذا لا يصح إطلاقاً، لأن من الواضح أن الكلام هنا مبهم بالنسبة لشخصك العزيز لذلك دخلتي في موضوع تصور إنساني بحت من جهة زوجة وأولاد لكي ينجب الله وهذا الكلام نرفضه بكل المقاييس لأنه تجديف على الله الحي وعندنا نحن المسيحيين يُسمى هرطقة، لأن الله لا يتزوج ولن ولم تكون له زوجه (حاشا) ولا ينجب مثل الإنسان، فالزواج والإنجاب للإنسان فقط وليس لله ولا للملائكة، فأرجو قبل الرد والتهكم والتصحيح - كما تظني - أن تتعرفي على الإيمان المسيحي وفكرنا المسيحي الحقيقي وليس ما وصل لشخصك العزيز من أشياء وأفكار لا علاقة لنا بها إطلاقاً لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، اقبلي مني كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك العزيز​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> السلام عليكم ...





نجمة الثريا قال:


> سؤال وجيه ...
> 
> نحن عباد الله وليس اولاده ... كيف يتخذنا الله اولاده وقال :
> 
> ...



 
اختى نجمة 

اعتقد ان الاستاذ ايمن اعطى لنا الجواب الكافى على السؤال


----------



## نجمة الثريا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك اخي ايمن ..

وانحن كذلك لا ننسب لله احد ... فلا يوجد زوجه ولا يوجد ابناء ....


فكيف تقولون باننا اولاد الله؟؟  وليس بالمفهوم البشري وانما بالمفهوم الروحي؟؟؟  

كيف 

كما تريدون ان تفهمو؟؟  وانا كذلك اود ان افهم من سيادتكم؟؟

بس بدون لف ودوران ... اريد كلام مختصر وبالنهايه مفيد بصل الي الاجابه ..

هل لديك اخي ايمن؟  تفضل


----------



## Jesus is the truth (18 ديسمبر 2013)

> فكيف تقولون باننا اولاد الله؟؟  وليس بالمفهوم البشري وانما بالمفهوم الروحي؟؟؟


ماذا تعرفي عن انواع البنوة ؟


> بس بدون لف ودوران ... اريد كلام مختصر وبالنهايه مفيد بصل الي الاجابه ..


ههنا لا يوجد لا لف ولا دوران .


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عرفني فيها البنوه؟  لا اعرفها ممكن تقولي شو هيا؟؟؟  
لاني بجد مش عارفاها..

اخي انا لم اقل لاحد بانه يكذب؟!!!!!


----------



## Jesus is the truth (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*


نجمة الثريا قال:



			عرفني فيها البنوه؟  لا اعرفها ممكن تقولي شو هيا؟؟؟  
لاني بجد مش عارفاها..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يوجد انواع للبنوة ومنها 

بنوة جسدية :- وهي البنوة بحسب الجسد مثل أبوك الذي انجبك فأنتِ إبنتهُ بحسب الجسد 

بنوة التبني :- وهي بنوة ليست جسدية وفيها يأخذ المُتبنيِ شخصاً وهذا الشخص يُنسب له إبناً  

بنوة روحية : وهي ايضاً ليست بنوة جسدية أي نتيجة تزاوج رجل وإمرأة .. ولكنها مثلما يدعونا الرسول العظيم يوحنا بـ أولادي في ( 1يو 2 : 1 ) 
أو مثلما دعى الرسول العظيم بولس تلميذهِ تيموثاوس بـ الإبن الحبيب في  ( 2تى 1 : 2 ) 
او مثلما نطلق على الرسل " أباءً "  أو الكهنه نُطلق عليهم ايضاً " أباءً " 


بنوة الإيمان : وهي ايضاً ليست بنوة جسدية ولا علاقة لها بالبنوة الجسدية ، مثلما دُعي إبراهيم " أب لكـل مؤمناً " أي " أب لجميعنا "(1) مثلما جاء في ( رو 4 : 16 ) 
وأيضاً مثلما دُعينا ابناء الله أي المؤمون بالله كما جاء في ( يو 1 : 12 ) 
بنوة محبة : مثلما دُعينا أولاد لله لأجل محبة الله كما جاء في ( 1يو 3 : 1 )



وهناك انواع اخرى ايضاً 

في أغلب هذة الانواع التي ذُكرت لم يكن المتبني يحتاج إلى صاحبة حتى يكون له ابناء
*
*



اخي انا لم اقل لاحد بانه يكذب؟!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 **وأنا لم اقل انكِ قلتي انه هناك احد كذب 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(1) راجعي الرسائل الخاصة *


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

هناك البنوية بالخلق، وهذه تنطبق على الملائكة والإنسان أيضاً، لأنه مخلوق بواسطة المولى عز وجل. فتنزيل الحكيم العليم يذكر في الإنجيل بحسب البشير لوقا، والأصحاح الثالث في سلسلة نسب السيد المسيح (له كل المجد)، وفي العدد 38 الكلمات: "بن نوش بن شيث بن آدم بن الله"،* أي أنه دعي آدم ابن الله*. وهذا بالطبع ابن الله لا تفهم أنها عن طريقة التناسل، بل عن طريق الخلق. ويقول موسى كليم القدير نبي إسرائيل في سفر التثنية من الأصحاح الرابع عشر، والعدد الأول: "أنتم أولاد للرب إلهكم".



 النوع الثالث من البنوية، وهي البنوية بالفداء. وهذا ما نحن بصدده، وهذا واضح في كلمات العهد الجديد في مواضع كثيرة. أذكر منها على سبيل المثال في الرسالة إلى أهل غلاطية قال العليم بكل شيء عن السيد المسيح (تبارك اسمه): "إنه لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة، مولوداً تحت الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني". أي أنه بفداء السيد المسيح لنا عند موته كفارة عن خطايانا أصبحنا له أبناء. 

ونتسائل ألم نكن نحن أبناء من الأول ؟ 

كنا أبناء بالخليقة، لكن عندما أطاع آدم وحواء غواية الشيطان (هذا وفي الوقت كان آدم وحواء يمثلان كل الجنس البشري) انفصل آدم وحواء عن المولى القدير روحياً. والكتاب العزيز يذكر أن الإنسان أصبح عدواً للمولى القدير، وخاضعاً للوسواس الخناس. وظل الإنسان من ناحية الخلق ابناً لله، لكن روحياً أصبح عدواً لله. وأراد الله وهو الفعال لما يريد أن يعيد علاقة بنوة الإنسان له، لكن في هذه المرة أعطى للإنسان حرية أن يصبح ابناً لله روحياً، وليس بالجسد فقط، أو أن يظل في الخصام والعدواة معه جل شأنه، فأرسل السيد المسيح (تبارك اسمه) ليفدي الإنسان. فكل من قبله وآمن به، واعترف بربوبيته وسلطانه المطلق عليه كإنسان، أعيدت علاقته بالمولى القدير عز وجل، وأخذ هذا السلطان وهو أن يصير من أولاد الله. أما كل من لم يقبله يظل كما هو في عداوة مع الجبار إلى يوم الدين، وعندها سيكتشف أنه من الخاسرين. ومن هنا نرى أهمية هذا السلطان؛ لأنه من خلاله تُعاد علاقة الإنسان به (تبارك اسمه).


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك اخي لكن بنوه شو معناها؟؟

انا فهمتهم كلهم الا بنوه الروحيه ... لانك استدليت بشيئ مش موجود هنا  

ممكن تكتب الادله الي جبتها .. هنا تكتبها بدل الارقام؟ .. اذا سمحت


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> اشكرك اخي لكن بنوه شو معناها؟؟
> 
> انا فهمتهم كلهم الا بنوه الروحيه ... لانك استدليت بشيئ مش موجود هنا
> 
> ممكن تكتب الادله الي جبتها .. هنا تكتبها بدل الارقام؟ .. اذا سمحت


*ياريت ترجعى اول مشاركات فى الموضوع
فى الصفحة الاولة مشاركة العضوة المباركة
تماف ماريا والعضوة ماريا ماريا
ابسط توضيح منهم عن سؤالك*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (19 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> اشكرك اخي لكن بنوه شو معناها؟؟


نوع من ضمن الانواع : يعني تكوني إبنه لشخص 



> انا فهمتهم كلهم الا بنوه الروحيه ... لانك استدليت بشيئ مش موجود هنا
> 
> ممكن تكتب الادله الي جبتها .. هنا تكتبها بدل الارقام؟ .. اذا سمحت



الارقام دي الشواهد هاحطلك النصوص إتفضلي *
*
*اُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ**( 1يو 2 : 1 ) 

**إِلَى تِيمُوثَاوُسَ الابْنِ الْحَبِيبِ: نِعْمَةٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.**( 2تى 1 : 2 )*


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> اشكرك اخي ايمن ..
> 
> وانحن كذلك لا ننسب لله احد ... فلا يوجد زوجه ولا يوجد ابناء ....
> 
> ...



آسف على التأخير في الرد والأخ الحبيب رد على شخصك العزيز، مع ان هنا ليس مكان للحوار ولكن يسعدنا أن نرد على شخصك العزيز، والإخوة معك وفوا واستوفوا، المهم يا أختي العزيزة لا تضعي في فكرك ما درستيه عن المسيحية بدون أن تقراي الكتاب المقدس ككل وتفهمي كل كلمة فيه بالمعنى المقصود منها بكل دقة، لأن كثيرين يتصورون أننا نتكلم عن الله وانه تزوج وانجب وهذا تجديف لا نقبله على أي مستوى، ولا نتكلم أيضاً عن زواج روحي فيه إنجاب إنما نتكلم عن روح البنوة أن الله هو مصدر الخليقة من الناحية العامة، فلو قرأتي الكلام بتدقيق ستفهمي القصد من كلامنا كويس، لأننا بنعتبر أن المصدر هو الأبوة، اي الذي منه كل شيء وأساس كل شيء، فالبشرية من الله هو مصدرها من جهة الخلق، أما من جهة التبني الخاص فهذا موضوع آخر تم شرحه ببساطة بالآيات من الإخوة الأحباء هنا وهو موضوع طويل سيتم شرحه قريباً في المنتدى بالتفصيل، كوني معافاه
​


----------



## fredyyy (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يعنى كيف يعتبرنا الله اولاد *




*أخي سمير صاحب السؤال *

*خلينا نعود لآيات الكتاب ونعرف موقفنا إيه بالظبط *

*الكتاب بيقول نحن أولاد الله بالفعل ... وليست مكانة إعتبارية *
يوحنا الأولى 3 : 2 ​
أيها الأحباء، الآن *نحن أولاد الله،* 
ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون. 
ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أظهر *نكون مثله،* لأننا سنراه كما هو.
​*ويُعلن الكتاب ما هو أعظم ... وفوق تصورات الإنسان أننا سنكون مثل المسيح *

*آية ُأخرى تؤيد الكلام السابق *
رومية 8 : 29 ​لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم 
ليكونوا *مشابهين صورة ابنه* ليكون هو *بكرا* بين إخوة كثيرين.

​*خلي بالك هذا المقام ... ليس لي فضل فيه على الإطلاق *

*لكن دم المسيح وفاعليته هو الذي أهلنا لنكون أولاد الله *

.


----------



## fredyyy (19 ديسمبر 2013)

[QUOTE=Samir poet;3562384]


*نشاركة الحكم بمعنى نشاركة الالهة مثلا يعنى*


[/QUOTE]


*أخي الحبيب *

*سوف نفعل أكثر من ذلك ... سندين ملائكة *
كورنثوس الأولى 6 : 3 ​

أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ *أَنَّنَا* *سَنَدِينُ* مَلاَئِكَةً 
فَبِالأَوْلَى أُمُورَ هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ 
​*مع ملاحظة أننا ... لن نفعل ذلك بالانفصال عن المسيح *

*لأننا جسد المسيح وهو رأس الكنيسة *
أفسس 5 : 23 ​لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن 
*المسيح *أيضا* رأس الكنيسة،* وهو مخلص الجسد.​** لكن لن نشاركة في لاهوته *

*علي الرغم من أن الكنيسة سيكون لها مجد الله *
رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 9 - 11 ​ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَيَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُمُ السَّبْعَةُ الْجَامَاتُ 
الْمَمْلُوَّةُ مِنَ السَّبْعِ الضَّرَبَاتِ الأَخِيرَةِ، وَتَكَلَّمَ مَعِي قَائِلاً: «هَلُمَّ *فَأُرِيَكَ الْعَرُوسَ امْرَأَةَ الْحَمَلِ*».
وَذَهَبَ بِي بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَظِيمٍ عَالٍ، وَأَرَانِي الْمَدِينَةَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ،
*لَهَا مَجْدُ اللهِ،* وَلَمَعَانُهَا شِبْهُ أَكْرَمِ حَجَرٍ كَحَجَرِ يَشْبٍ بَلُّورِيّ 



.​


----------



## fredyyy (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مشاركتهم فى الحكم من ناحية الوراثة .*




*نعم نحن ورثة الله *
رومية 8 : 17 
فإن كنا *أولادا* فإننا *ورثة* أيضا 
*ورثة الله* ووارثون مع المسيح. 
إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضا معه.
​*أخي سمير إن هذا المقام الذي هو فخر لنا *

*لا يجعلنا نتعالى على الآخرين بل نخدمهم كما خدمهم المسيح له المجد *

*ومن ناحية أخرى ... نسجد لله حمدًا على عظمة نعمته التي أهلتنا أن ننال مواعيده *

.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقدرش اضيف حاجة بعد اللى قالته استاذة ماريا
وباقى الاعضاء 
*​


----------



## أَمَة (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يغلق الموضوع
لتمام الرد عليه​وبسبب اللغط الحاصل
بعد مداخلة العضوة نجمة الثريا
 إذ بدت للقارئ كأنها سطو على موضوع العضو سمير الشاعر
في حين ان العضو سمير كتب الموضوع  من أجل العضوة نجمة.​ 
*تنبيــــــــه*
الرجاء عدم طرح موضوع نيابة عن عضو آخر مستقبلا 
لأنه سيتعرض للحذف​


----------

